# Where Do I Get Thera Band Gold Sheets



## msasso

I am a spearfisherman so I have sources to get tubing but i recently started to take an interest in the theraband gold and black as i have gotten into slingshots/ I have been making a few but want to try the flatbands. what's the best source for it and I don't want to have to buy a truckload. do any of you guys sell the band material


----------



## Cjw

I get mine from a company ( http://yogadirect.com ) prices seem fair and the ship quick.


----------



## msasso

That was very helpful. now that I understand what I am looking for I found some on ebay sold by the foot for a very reasonable price.


----------



## NightKnight

Have you ever tried Theraband on your speargun? I have wondered how it compares to the normal speargun rubber.


----------



## msasso

we use some pretty heavy stuff. I don't think thera band even makes tubing this thick. For example I use a 5/8 band where the center hole in the band is a little less than 1/8" wide. We are chest loading the guns with the but of the gun on the chest and two hands on the band pulling it back. we usually have two bands like that on each gun. you could not use these for a slingshot. You couldn't pull them back and they don't store enough kinetic energy over short distances. In fact my short guns with short bands are the hardest to load because the short bands have less give but you need that to craete the kinetic energy over say a 24" shaft


----------



## treefork

http://ptmart.com


----------



## Opietaylor

Have you tried latex yet? I have tried theraband and latex and I prefer the latex. Just my opinion. I got my latex from tex shooter. He's a great guy to deal with too.


----------



## Flatband

Hi msasso,
I make up bands and use Thera Gold among other types of rubber. I'll have to check where I buy it from but I get it pretty cheap ( I'm thinking Pro Therapy Supplies ?). BTW what part of L.I are you from. We have a small group of shooters that get together once and awhile over in Oyster Bay. You would be more then welcome to join us next time we shoot. If interested,send me a PM. Flatband


----------



## Jtilley

Opietaylor said:


> Have you tried latex yet? I have tried theraband and latex and I prefer the latex. Just my opinion. I got my latex from tex shooter. He's a great guy to deal with too.


I have to agree. I have tried every kind of band I could find . Last week I ordered two sheets of latex from Tex, and I couldn't be more satisfied. Awesome product, very reasonable prices, and a great guy to deal with. I am still scratching my head as to why I waited this long to order.


----------



## Opietaylor

Yeah. I think the latex is snappier. It just feels better to me. And Tex's prices can't be beat. You get a lot of shooting out of a $6 sheet of latex. And if you don't want to cut it Tex will take care of that for you as he sells already cut bands. I'm a latex shooter for life.


----------



## Flatband

You guys are right ,you just can't beat Pure Latex for speed and drawing comfort. Thera Gold is a pretty good runner up though. Flatband


----------



## msasso

i picked up some latex tubing from home depot this weekend just because i wan ted to build a bunch of stuff from this crab apple I cut down. I made two slingshots. On one I wrapped the tubing around the fork and used constrictor knots to tie it off. I had to futz with it a bit but i really like the way it shoots and I will be able to whack some squirrels from my deerstand with it. The second I did the pull through method where i drilled out the fork and pulled a double width thru. It works great and I think I will make the next one with this mounting system because it is just easier and very fail safe. Just need to polish the inside holes a little better, I think I'll just stick with the tubing for a bit.

BTW flatband , I am in suffolk in Miller Place NY


----------



## seagullplayer

msasso, do you have any details on the tubing you got from Home Depot?

Sounds like a direction I may try. We also have a well stocked "Rural King" that
might have a good selection.


----------



## seagullplayer

Maybe this?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100183224/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=latex+tubing&storeId=10051


----------



## msasso

seagullplayer said:


> msasso, do you have any details on the tubing you got from Home Depot?
> 
> Sounds like a direction I may try. We also have a well stocked "Rural King" that
> might have a good selection.


They are just the gold surgical tube found in the plumbing isle. Cost about $5. I like it and it's easy to work with. It's really strong stuff with a lot of stretch. I can't compare it to anything else but it will be perfect for teh plinking I intend to do


----------



## Tex-Shooter

When using tubing as a general rule the larger the tubing the slower the output, so multiples of small tubing shoot faster than one large tube if both are puling the same weight pull. There is no one answer to setting a slingshot up. It depends on what you are going to use it for and how you will use it. -- Tex


----------



## msasso

Tex-Shooter said:


> When using tubing as a general rule the larger the tubing the slower the output, so multiples of small tubing shoot faster than one large tube if both are puling the same weight pull. There is no one answer to setting a slingshot up. It depends on what you are going to use it for and how you will use it. -- Tex


same is true in the spearfishing world and I mostly shoot double banded on my bigger guns. For my small ones I'll use a single band but I'll make them short so they are maxed out when loaded. I did the same thing for these slingshots and it seems to work. Again, can't compare to other bands but they are maxed out at my anchor point and they hit really hard. I wouldn't want to be a fluffy bunny on the service end of one. I'm sure the bands won't last as long but who cares. I'll just make more.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

It is generally accepted that you need 6 foot pounds of energy to make clean kills on squirrels and rabbets consistently. The bands that I hunt with only pull about 14 pounds at the draw length that I use and shoot at about 180 fps with a 44 cal. lead ball. This set up is not near max-out of the bands, but still gives me about 9.2 Foot pounds energy. I am a lot more accurate with this easy pull set up and the bands last pretty good. After being around slingshots for quite awile and doing a ton of test over a Chrony I know for a fact that pull weight does not nessasarly transfer into energy. Rather it has more to do with the rubber reflex. Because there is many different compounds there is not a good way to check this reflex except to try a set-up over a Chrony. In 1992 the gererally excepted speed of a slingshot (tested over a Chrony) was about 150 fps with 3/8 steel shot. Now That is cosidered to be very slow. A lot of shooters shoot 230/240 fps on a regular basis. Pure fresh latex in tubes or flats gives the best speed per pound pull. The design of bands and also of the slingshot will greatly improve band life. -- Tex


----------



## msasso

Thanks Tex, That's good info. I'll try to put it over my chrony during the weekend and see what we get. I shoot guns, airguns, bows, spearguns etc... and all I know at this point is they hit really hard.Seems like its a pretty good output for the short draw length I have on them. I just wanted them to be easy to carry, limited motion to shoot and easy to shoot from multiple positions. just good all around plinkers. If I had to guess, I think i am slinging those brass hex nuts in the in the low to mid 200's. It'll be fun to see what we get. I need to put some new arrows over the chrony anyway so it will be double duty. Thanks again for ll the advice.


----------



## fsa46

Tex-Shooter said:


> It is generally accepted that you need 6 foot pounds of energy to make clean kills on squirrels and rabbets consistently. The bands that I hunt with only pull about 14 pounds at the draw length that I use and shoot at about 180 fps with a 44 cal. lead ball. This set up is not near max-out of the bands, but still gives me about 9.2 Foot pounds energy. I am a lot more accurate with this easy pull set up and the bands last pretty good. After being around slingshots for quite awile and doing a ton of test over a Chrony I know for a fact that pull weight does not nessasarly transfer into energy. Rather it has more to do with the rubber reflex. Because there is many different compounds there is not a good way to check this reflex except to try a set-up over a Chrony. In 1992 the gererally excepted speed of a slingshot (tested over a Chrony) was about 150 fps with 3/8 steel shot. Now That is cosidered to be very slow. A lot of shooters shoot 230/240 fps on a regular basis. Pure fresh latex in tubes or flats gives the best speed per pound pull. The design of bands and also of the slingshot will greatly improve band life. -- Tex


Great Info Tex....thanks for posting it.


----------

